# picture of my chicks



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I've noticed lots of people asking the sex of silkies. Here are two confirmed female chicks. DNA testing. It's so hard to tell sex of silkies but I know these babies are female and thought it might help. Besides that I wanted to share with you all a new pic of my girls! Can't get them to stay still very long but this was the best pic I could get. I'm a proud momma! I pray they do well! So far so good! I think they have even grown a bit! Just wanted to share a picture with you all. This is Betty and Wilma, bettys at the feeder.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## sallycat19 (Oct 16, 2012)

They're lovely little chicks )


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So darned cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Your welcome!  I pray they grow up strong and healthy! Gosh I love the little guys! I'm getting two more shipping out tomorrow but they will be almost 3 months old. My last 3 month old crowed so he had to go back to breeder to find a good home where they allow roosters. I ordered a buff and the replacement will be what he had available. I think blue? I'll have to wait n see.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

They are very cute little ones! Silkies do grow on you and you just keep wanting more and more!  Even my roos are so sweet.


----------

